# Catnip?



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Prudence just annointed after I found her chewing on a catnip toy. I have not read anything about catnip being dangerous to hedgehogs, but just wanted to check that I am correct in assuming that it's harmless. She didn't actually consume any catnip (the fabric wasn't broken), but she gave it quite the mauling. Will she be okay? Sorry if it seems like a ridiculous question, but I'm still in that paranoid stage.

Thanks for any answers!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

I think she will be okay  Just monitor her activity levels and food and water intake. If something seems amiss then that is the time that you take her to the vet. Just make sure that next time she does not have any toys that have catnip in them. I am not entirely sure as to the reason that hedgies cannot have them aside from the fact that they have a tendency to get moldy and are not washable.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you, that makes sense. She's still behaving normally so I think we're good to go!


----------

